

Show HN: Anonymous, web-based bookmarking - vail130

http://www.anomarks.com<p>Hey everyone,<p>I don't know about you, but my bookmarks somehow always get lost in weird nested folders that I never bother to organize properly. The stuff I eventually want to refer back to just becomes clutter, and then I can't find that sweet tutorial for photo editing a text logo, doing something cool with CSS, or whatever.<p>I took a look at Google Bookmarks and Delicious, but those two services are so cluttered with excess bullshit that I decided to do it myself.<p>Anomarks stands for anonymous bookmarks. You don't have to sign up or anything. You can just start with a URL and assign it to a list. Then you can add other bookmarks to the list and search them all really easily. That's it.<p>My goal was to make it supremely simply and a pleasure to use. Let me know how I did. Hopefully it'll be of use to someone beyond myself.
======
nurik
I really like the idea. What do you think about a bookmarking site similar to
google+? or maybe an add on? Wouldn't it be a neat feature to just "pull" the
urls into "bookmarking-circles"?

~~~
vail130
Hmm. What you're saying sounds cool, but I don't think I actually fully
understand what you mean. Are you talking about more sharing between
collections, and sort of adding other people's links to your own lists? I
think if people start to really use the service, a lot of cool stuff would
become possible. I'm definitely interested to hear more if you have ideas!

------
mooism2
Clicky link: <http://www.anomarks.com>

If I don't have to sign up, why do I need a password?

~~~
vail130
Good question. The password is so that you can maintain ownership of your
bookmark collection and so other people don't add and delete the links you've
stored.

~~~
mooism2
So basically:

1\. I do sign up (but the sign up process is extremely streamlined)

2\. I retain some sort of anonymity (I don't give you any personally
identifiable information --- unless there's some embedded in the links I
store) (and presumably your web server generates logs)

3\. If I forget my password I can't have it reset --- I've lost control of my
bookmark collection. Can I sign up again and make a copy of it that I can
control?

~~~
vail130
Yup.

There's no limit to the number of collections you can make. If the service is
useful for people, I can create optional user accounts for easier management,
but for now, just don't forget your password. Or make the password easy,
because what's the incentive for people to even try to get control of someone
else's list?

------
user9756
I don't use Google or Delicious for my bookmark but I liked your
implementation as it doesn't require me to sign up.

~~~
vail130
Yeah, that's a big one for me, too. I think this whole online identity thing
is overrated. Thanks.

